# Warner Bros. Acquires The Pirate Bay



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

After years of hostility, lawsuits, police raids and heated invective between the two groups, the Pirate Bay has today announced they have settled their differences with US media conglomerate Warner Bros. The largest BitTorrent tracker has sold out to Hollywood and the two have agreed a deal.

http://torrentfreak.com/warner-bros-acquires-the-pirate-bay-090401/

(Actually it's about time the major studios paid attention to the internet... )


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

And here I thought that was an April Fool's joke.....


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

http://blog.wired.com/underwire/2009/04/april-fools-day.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's never going to happen!


----------

